

Manage your HTPC from anywhere - styxit
http://www.htpc.io

======
spdmn
I've tried this software and find it doesn't quite stack up to the original
HTPC frontend project, Maraschino
([http://www.maraschinoproject.com](http://www.maraschinoproject.com)) which
offers more or less the same functionality. I prefer Maraschino mainly because
of the integrated remote control which allows me to control XBMC with the
keyboard from the web GUI. I'd recommend you try both and see what works for
you.

~~~
robk
I agree, Maraschino seems much nicer. Although at the end of the day, I don't
really think I need a HTPC manager when each HTPC app I use has a nice web
interface that all play well together. For a phone, there's a nice frontend
but on PC/webapp, I find the tools offered by each work perfectly. Sickbeard
to add shows, SANZBd to check downloads and nothing for XBMC/Plex as I just
use it as a front-end.

------
sandGorgon
My HTPC setup at home is to have my content on my laptop, running Plex server
and I connect my android phone to my TV with the Plex Android app.

Really, really good - in fact, I have seen people do the same with the 20$
android media sticks that you can buy off dealextreme or someplace.

A great alternative to chromecast.

~~~
doublerebel
Plex also has an interesting business model:

Free server software, in a dead simple installation package, with config and
streaming through a pleasant html5 UI. Smart TV app also free. Small but not
insignificant charge for iOS and Android clients. Small SaaS charge to provide
dynamicdns /remote streaming.

It's so much of what Boxee aimed for and failed. I like hacking on things, but
Plex works perfect out-of-the-box. Really impressed ever since I started using
the software a year ago.

~~~
sandGorgon
From what I understand, it used to be a fork of XMBC. I think the ability to
do the client/server model is possible with XBMC, but very hard to do out of
the box.

But I agree - plex was worth the purchase of the mobile app.

------
m_mueller
What does 'HTPC' stand for? I've only ever heard 'Media Center PC' to describe
that sort of appliance.

~~~
styxit
'Home theater pc' so your media-center description is quite accurate.

~~~
tombrossman
This looks very cool and I'll try it this week. I've got a new Raspberry Pi
and I plan to replace a Popcorn Hour with it, if I can figure it all out (I'm
brand new to Raspberry Pi & HTPCs).

One small suggestion, assuming this is your site? There are a couple
typographical errors on the front page text, plus I might word the top line
differently. The site looks great even if you ignore these suggestions though,
and well done creating this project.

\- Manage your Htpc from everywhere -> Manage your HTPC from anywhere

\- Using multiple applications to control you htpc? No More! -> Using multiple
applications to control your HTPC?

\- ...to controll them all -> ...to control them all

~~~
styxit
Thank you for the text corrections!

This project runs great on a raspberryPi (that is how i use it myself). I
would recommend doing a git clone the get Htpc Manager running on the Pi. This
makes auto-updating the htpc manager software a lot easier.

------
CliffyA
So it's a tool that makes it easier to pirate TV shows?

I'd prefer a tool that would pull all the episodes from my legitimate DVDs, or
automatically dropped the DRM from my iTunes season pass episodes and imported
them into my HTPC.

~~~
voltagex_
After Requiem stopped being maintained, I don't think there's a way to drop
DRM from any iTunes video content.

~~~
dbcooper
Can't you just use an older version of iTunes with it?

~~~
voltagex_
Yes, but Apple prevents you from getting HD content with an older version.

------
beagle3
Question on the subject: Does anyone know an HTPC/Media Center software that,
when I pop in a CD or DVD, it automatically gets ripped and stored? Is there a
plugin as such for one of the common ones (XBMC, Plex, etc.?)

------
joelhaasnoot
Bonus points for integrating everything. But meh, another solution for
controlling newsgroups. As a more casual downloader who thinks newsgroups are
too much hassle, this doesn't really work for me.

~~~
Kudos
It supports torrents too, though I'm not sure how reliable it is with public
trackers.

------
grumps
On slightly related topic, has anyone found some good Linux based tools to
clean up your MP3 Library metadata?

~~~
aseidl
Have you looked into Beets
([http://beets.radbox.org/](http://beets.radbox.org/)) or the classic Picard
([http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard](http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard))?

~~~
grumps
I think I used MusicBrainz before. It worked pretty well but I had a bunch of
one off MP3's that were a single band/song that it just botched. So now when I
go through I find artists that I have no clue who they are, and I listen to
the song and realize it's wrong.

------
davexunit
I just use XMBC's web interface and android application. Both work fine for
me.

~~~
styxit
Ofcourse, with only xbmc the default web interface and app are good enough, i
agree. But when you have 5 programs running, on your htpc and for every one
you have to use a different interface, HtpcManager can provide a solution by
combining all programs into one interface.

------
zapt02
Raspberry pi compatible? :)

~~~
styxit
Yes! Just follow the linux install guide.

